# TBI HDSS REVIEW



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

I recently received my TBI HDSS that i won in a giveaway a little over 2 weeks ago. I have had time to play with them for a little bit so here's my thoughts.

Upon receiving them, i was delighted to see the immense amount of hardware and supplies provided with the tweeters. Youj have everything from surface to flush to angled and all neccessary components.

The tweeters themselves had a great fit and finish to them. Looked flawless and had a very pleasant straight foward look. I am normally a fan of black components but the dark slate color is elegant.

The tweeters were supplied with all neccessary wiring to attach to the tweeters. The wiring had a supplied crossover already attached. 3.2khz @ -6db slope.

This was not used, so it was cut off, however i made sure to leave enough wire to use in the future for further listening.

I used these tweeters with my id oem 6.5 mids while they worked as a pair. i had an unusual problem with 1 mid that i believe to be was a short. TO late now.

Listening impressions and comparison to Hybrid Legatia L1's, CDT DRT-25, DLS IR1's

The TBI tweeters was a definate welcome to my install. I normally run 3 way active front stage with Hybrid L4's throw into the mix, but issues with my 100.4 led to me being only able to run 2 way active.

The TBI Tweeters have been seeing 4khz @ 18 db slope and 5khz @ -12 db slope. I Dont know why but the 1khz - 3.5khz region is not appealing to me to stand out. It in my opinion causes some ringing in my install.

The mids i used were crossoved over 2.5 - 3.2khz @ 12db slope or 3.2khz @ 18 at times.

The tweeters were first auditioned to a series of Coldplay, Death Cab for Cutie, Dave Mathews Band, and Sublime for a sense of there behavior to alternative, soft, acoustic rock. With the added flare of sublime in the end. The tweeters had an immense amount of detail but subtle enough to not seem harsh to my ears like the hybrid l1's did at moderate to high volumes. They have the sense of a natural warmth and crispness to them without overpowering. Similar to my experience with DLS IR1's in my brothers 350z. They definately dominated the CDT's in detail. but featured their smoothness.

Immediately i was thrilled.

I then went on to test some progressive Drum and Bass songs from Prodigy and my new favorite a band called Muffler. Their song Embrace (SPL Remix) features tons of debth and effects providing echoes and transitions to really test your setup. I finished it up with some modern Oceanlab. a Soft delicate trance / house music.

All in all. i'm very pleased with these tweeters. They will be staying. They dont like a really low crossover like some seas can handle. but they arnt needing a high crossover like 5khz either. They'd be fine imo to handle 3.2 @ 18 and up to 4khz @ 12. at moderate to loud volume levels.

They combine the detail of the L1's on the top end with the extension of the IR1's while still maintaining a grace and composure that many tweeters lack these days. This tweeter is a great balance of this comparison. And serves my needs exactly.

IMO, these tweeters truely reflect their price. But when money is tight it still seems hard to justify.

When i get my 100.4 back from repairs and another id oem 6.5 bought from hessdawg (awesome mids btw) i will throw my 3 way setup together and give an update.

Tweeters are located in my kickpanels for reference.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you sir!

Mine are going in the kicks also. Hopefully the stuff i've ordered comes in so that I can install my stereo back in my car this weekend.


----------

